# Fehlermeldung hs_err_pid4104 - Editor



## Despina1404 (17. Dez 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ich entschuldige mich schon jetzt, denn A) verstehe ich kein Wort dieser Fehlermeldung, die ich auf meinem Desktop fand und B) weiß ich daher auch nicht, wo und in welchem Unterforum ich meine Frage posten müsste.
Kann mir jemand erklären, was es mit der Meldung auf sich hat und was ich zu tun habe? Bin computerblond, mein Computerfachmann im Urlaub und ich daher ratlos..

Herzlichen Dank vorab!!



Spoiler: Fehlermeldung:






> #
> # A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
> #
> #  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x00890308, pid=4104, tid=5436
> ...


----------



## Marco13 (17. Dez 2011)

So eine Datei schreibt Java raus, wenn ein ganz "ungewöhnlicher" Fehler aufgetreten und Java deswegen "abgestürzt" ist. Wenn du irgendein Java-Programm startest, und dann IMMER ein Fehler auftritt (und jedes mal so eine Datei rausgeschrieben wird) müßte man genauer schauen, aber wenn das nur einmal passiert ist (und du nicht mal weißt, wo) ist das wohl nicht so wichtig....


----------



## Despina1404 (18. Dez 2011)

Hm,
mein Avira hängt sich neuerdings bei der Systemprüfung immer auf. Gestern auch und seitdem hab ich eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung mit der Endung pid408 auf dem Desktop. Ob das was miteinander zu tun hat, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Marco13 (18. Dez 2011)

"Normalerweise" steht bei den 'Java frames' ein bißchen mehr, so dass man erkennt, _welches_ Programm da denn abgekachelt ist. Kannst ja mal schauen, ob du rausfindest, welches Programm diese Dateien rausschreibt... Wundert mich, dass die auf dem Desktop liegt... das heißt, dass das Programm _dort_ ausgeführt worden sein muss ???:L


----------



## Despina1404 (19. Dez 2011)

Das ist das Leid mit den Computerblonden: wie kriege ich das nur raus.. Den Report hab ich orig. rauskopiert, der gibt leider nicht mehr her als das..
Ich frag mich, ob das auch was mit diesem Avira-Fehler s.o. zu tun hat. Habe gerade bemerkt, dass auch dieser RealPlayer Quickdownload nicht reagiert. Seltsame Fehler hier und da, wäre schön, wenn ich irgendwie herauskriegen könnte, ob das eine gemeinsame Schnittmege hat.


----------



## TheDarkRose (19. Dez 2011)

Hört sich verdammt nach einem kompromittierten System an. Ich würde es neu aufsetzen lassen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2011)

Wie Marco13 schon sagte: bei _Problematic frame_ steht meist mehr da, als nur eine Speicheradresse.
Bevor du deinen Rechner neu installierst, solltest du zunächst mal sämtliche Windows-Sicherheitsupdates herunterladen und installieren.
Danach dann Avira deinstallieren und dann neuinstallieren und einen Scan durchführen. 
Ich hatte allerdings mit Avira schon Ärger. Hat einen Schädling nicht gefunden. Erst der Wechsel zu Avast hat das Problem finden und lösen können. Also vielleicht solltest du auch gleich mal den Virenscanner wechseln.
Und danach die aktuelle JRE installieren.
Wenn dann der Fehler immer noch auftritt, wird eine Systemneuinstallation immer unausweichlicher.


----------



## Marco13 (19. Dez 2011)

Despina1404 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist das Leid mit den Computerblonden: wie kriege ich das nur raus..



Damit war eigentlich nur was "einfaches" gemeint: Wenn man irgendein Programm startet, und das Programm sürtzt dann ab, und dadurch erscheint eine neue hs_err-Datei auf dem Desktop, wäre schon ein Zusammenhang da...


----------



## Despina1404 (19. Dez 2011)

Eieiei...ich versuch das alles mal..sehr ärgerlich. Ich danke Euch ganz herzlich!!


----------

